# Have you ever had a professional, full-body massage?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've had two.

It was disturbing to have so much physical contact when you usually go years without any. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

When my mum was going through massage school I was her test dummy. Was awkward.. and painful during the accupressure class.. at times.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, and I don't think I ever would. Sounds way too awkward.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Never had one. It would be way too awkward for me too. But some days when my body aches I wish I had enough guts to get one.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am quite ticklish. I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no & not interested really.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

i'd love a massage as long as the person doing it isn't too creepy looking.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

No and don't want to.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lisa said:


> I am quite ticklish. I don't think I could handle it.


 :ditto


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

i've had massage. It was a swedish massage and it wasn't as relaxing as I thought. My girlfriend used to give better massages lol. I love massages though, nothing is more relaxing.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I've had two.
> 
> It was disturbing to have so much physical contact when you usually go years without any. :lol


... :cry :squeeze :hug

I've had one -just a few months back. It actually wasn't so great. And in fact, I felt queasy afterwards for some reason.

However, many years ago when I used to do "fun runs" ( could never figure out why they called them that! :con :lol ) I got 'amateur' massages for runners from students studying massage: these I remember as being pretty good -and much better than the massage I had recently.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Really haven't.


----------



## Jaded_ (Jul 25, 2008)

No but I would love to have one. So many tense muscles from stress.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No. I'd like to, but SA prevents me from allowing that to happen.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Not so much a fan of strangers or (mostly anyone) touching me.. I dont even like to give hugs... much less lay there naked(?) while they rubbed ALL over me ?_? i'd only accept one from a bf ...or a guy i REALLY liked... 

uhm.. so no one, thus far, has say much good about a prof massage so...LOL, doesnt really motivate me to get one... idk, even if i heard good stories.. just back to the strangers tounching me. =\ :no


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess I'm the only person here who loves massages, haha.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

On both of my massages, I was told to undress to whatever level is comfortable. It would be pretty funny to say you're not comfortable taking anything at all off though. :lol

I liked my first massage! Half of the time was on my back, and the other half was on my stomach. The masseuse was rather strange, but friendly and interesting. She was also super thorough (down to manipulating every finger and toe). I was ridiculously nervous, of course, but after awhile I was a lot more relaxed. I told her how my friend bought me the massage for after my marathon, and she said she could tell I had been running just from how the legs felt (lots of tension and whatnot).

The second one wasn't as good. She didn't talk nearly as much, and she wasn't as thorough or intense. I just kind of wanted it to be over after 10 minutes, but I had to wait out the rest.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Ive had two for medical reasons.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awkward moment in first massage: I kept my socks on at first, and she said something like, "Umm, you left your socks on." I said I forgot to take them off or something. :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Awkward moment in first massage: I kept my socks on at first, and she said something like, "Umm, you left your socks on." I said I forgot to take them off or something. :rofl


 :no :no ...you should NEVER leave your socks on, Adam. :shock ...MAJOR no-no :wife :bah

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Awkward moment in first massage: I kept my socks on at first, and she said something like, "Umm, you left your socks on." I said I forgot to take them off or something. :rofl
> ...


I know.................

I'm surprised she didn't run away in horror, quitting her job, but retaining foul memories of her former career.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


... :wtf ... :rofl :lol

You know... for a few years now, every 'Mother's Day' I have gotten my mum a full body massage as a present.

And -well - in my less experienced years - ops - I somehow got my mum a full body massage appointment with a woman who my mother honestly believed was ACTUALLY a prostitute!! :duck :eyes :um

...hell: I just got her business address from the "Yellowpages" ...how was I do know! :lol :spit

But ...yeah... needless to say: she wasn't all that comfortable when the lady took her to "the back room" :lol  :lol

...But yeah, Adam: I mean -What's wrong with ya?! ...fancy leaving your socks on! :b ...for shame! :no :no :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I could make a joke, but I don't want it to be censored (involved a phrase in Seinfeld regarding a massage). Your poor mother! :lol

I knew a guy in college who got a pro massage every week. He was obsessed with them. :lol


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, once. The masseuse nearly destroyed me. He was so damn strong. It wasn't what I expected.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

danielk said:


> Yes, once. The masseuse nearly destroyed me. He was so damn strong. It wasn't what I expected.


Geez, sounds rough!

I was sore after the first one, but it wasn't excessive force. The second one I had didn't give me any soreness...she was way too easy on me.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

ardrum said:


> danielk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, once. The masseuse nearly destroyed me. He was so damn strong. It wasn't what I expected.
> ...


I was expecting something very relaxing, with mood music, burning candles/incense, a masseuse named Summer, or River, or Flower, etc.; instead, I got 6'4" 240# burly Bob who talked sports (yawn) and wreaked of Old Spice.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

No, though I would like to.

I bet a good time doing some form of cardiovascular exercise, then yoga, then a massage would feel really nice.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

no, but there's this 24 hour places down the street, in the 2nd floor of a convenience store. i should go there some night. it also says they do "all favours". dunno what that means.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd love to have one..as long as the massagist is a guy...I'd be too nervous with a girl :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, but I did let a homeless guy rub me down once... for fun. OH GOD I'M SO LONELY.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

No but I'd be afraid I'd die laughing and hugely annoy the masseuse, I'm really ticklish.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

No, never. I'd like to try it but I'm not sure if I would be able to relax, as I imagine that I would be quite nervous. I health plan actually covers them, so maybe I should give it a try sometime.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

danielk said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > danielk said:
> ...


:rofl

Yeah, the first masseuse I had was more like your expectations (although she also reeeeeally dug into you). While pushing the hell out of me, she went on and on about toxins in the body and drinking water and on and on... She was cool to talk to though since she was really friendly. She warned me that I should be sore (and to drink extra water for some reason). She said that toxins were going to be released or something, requiring more water. She seemed a bit kooky in a fun way!

I think I'd go with her again over burly Bob.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HangNail said:


> I'd love to have one..as long as the massagist is a guy...I'd be too nervous with a girl :afr


I kind of thought I'd be more nervous with a female too, but I realized that it's not like they're going to laugh at you and tell you to get the hell out of there. The ones I saw were licensed professionals (the first who worked with the university's athletes in addition to everyone else) who are used to seeing all kinds of body types. I don't think they enter the profession if they are squeamish about touching a certain kind of body.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a massage once. It was the day after a 14-hour hike through the Balkan mountains (nearly destroyed me). It was relaxing, but I should have asked her to squeeze/rub with more force, to penetrate my fat and soothe my aching muscles. Sadly I had a serious sunburn as well - owie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's just a little creepy. That, and I don't have exactly have the best skin around.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's just a little creepy. That, and I don't have exactly have the best skin around.


Assuming you're not a leper, I doubt they care.

If can be great on sore muscles!

Of course, I would only do it again if someone gave me another gift card due to still being kind of uncomfortable with the initial process of getting there and starting it up. :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No. But I was once run over by a steam-roller. It really hurt, but it did wonders for my lumbago - and my height.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No but would like to try someday. But once someone tried massaging my back. I'm soooo ticklish lol. I'm scared i'll keep jumping and screaming stop w/a professional LOL. Oh well maybe it would work...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> No but would like to try someday. But once someone tried massaging my back. I'm soooo ticklish lol. I'm scared i'll keep jumping and screaming stop w/a professional LOL. Oh well maybe it would work...


At least in my experience, the massages weren't "delicate." There's a ton of physical force being used, so I doubt you'd have ticklish issues. I think that would be more likely a problem if they were barely touching you rather than pushing into your muscles.


----------

